# A different kind of drive stealthing



## AsphyxiA (Mar 28, 2006)

i recently bought a new Lian-Li case with the intentions of modding it.  Been looking to stealth my dvd-r drive but all of the stealthing mod tutorials are very, ho hum to say the least. None seem like a permanant solution plus in my oppinon look kind of non professional when the drive is open.  So ive been looking at and studying different techniques major brands like sony have been doing.  I think i found something that i like, eMacs have a nifty drive stealthing technique that could totally be reversed and it just looks better than other mods. The cd tray pushes open a drive door open, the door sits on some kind of hinge connected to the case.  Is there anyone who has tryed to emulate this and been successful or if anyone has found some sort of tutorial that shows one how to do the mod.  Keep in mind i am not supporting mac really, i just like their stealthing technique.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know of anyone who has done that. If you're pretty skillful it shouldn't be a problem. I also thought about this when I went to ghost my drive, but I was way too lazy and I thought the regular way was fine.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 30, 2006)

Look to some of the older HP's and they have that feature. Built onto the drive I believe.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Mar 30, 2006)

like how old are we talking here 2 or three years, better yet model numbers, have a model number? Ill look though on the website


----------



## EnglishLion (Apr 1, 2006)

Here a short video clip of mine.  http://www.rowan-house.net/forums/stealth.mp4
I must admit it was not my own work in anyway.  It's part of a silverstone LC10M media centre case!

Just thought it would give you some ideas.  It's pretty neat especially the cushioned closing!


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

My sisters  HP has that, its on new drives to. It would not be hard, you would have to do that you would have to take the front panel off the case and simply put the peace of plastic over the drive door with a spring. Proper measuring and it would not be so bad.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2006)

My parents have an old HP and the HP does it very well.  Want a pic?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 5, 2006)

YA! lots of pics would help out a lot, will give me ideas on how to fabricate this send to deathmetalscottie@gmail.com


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> YA! lots of pics would help out a lot, will give me ideas on how to fabricate this send to deathmetalscottie@gmail.com



Well here is how it works:

A metal rod stretches from one side to another.  The rod is housed inside the cover that flips up when the drive pushes against it.  It is very simple, but there is a plastic outer shell for the HP which allows this to work.  So the inner drives are normal, but then on the outer shell is this device.  I will get some pics soon to you.


----------



## Ice Czar (Apr 11, 2006)

the Chenbro Xpider II
has something very similar and extremely simple
don't laugh I have this case, it was sent to me as a "typical" volume gaming case
most everything I personally use is 2U or 4U rackmounts

so these are just seriously enameled inserts with a door and a spring, there is a contact wedge attached for the tray to push against for better leverage and smoother opening. (you can see it on the right) it might also prevent the door from catching on the bottom of the tray when its closing (obviously I dont have a drive in there rght this second)






photo: systemcooling.com

 the button just lines up to push the actual drive button on the optical
here they didn't try to stealth the drive simply to match the finish but this setup with some effort could be nearly invisible especially if your opening and closing from software

while I personally dislike guady gaming cases, I was very impressed with the attention to detail and finish of this case
its much more impressive in person than any photo youd see, that didn't stop me from hacking away at it however 







w\ a quick change fan and grill mount (there is a sensor package behind that, its attached to 2 hollowed out CDROM cases as a modular fan testbed the Digidoc5 and rheostat fan control and of course the DAQ thermocouples aren't visable here its also a little dusty


----------



## markkleb (Apr 11, 2006)

how about just installing a laptop cdrw with a slot opening, no door just a little slit to put the disk in.

my last case was this Lian-li. It has that magic door ur talking about. You could probably buy one from Lian-Li or ask me cause I probably got one lying around here.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112092


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 11, 2006)

oh killer i wouldn't have to do the mod myself this is great cause im totally a slacker!  Hey if you have an extra magic door maybe we could work out a deal?


----------

